# Winnipeg Pension Advocate - Kurt Clyde Retiring May 13th



## prairefire (13 May 2014)

From my observations there are many members that like the Bureau of Pension Advocates and some that don't. The Pension Advocate in Winnipeg, Mr. Kurt Clyde is retiring tomorrow. I have a lot of respect for him and since my first contact in 1990 and my last in 2013 he has been outstanding. Here is a copy of the letter that I wrote to him in thanks for his work. (I have deleted my name and address for personal privacy)

_11 May 2014

Mr. Kurt Clyde
Bureau of Pension Advocates
Box 6050, 610-234 Donald Street
Winnipeg, MB
R3C 4G5

Dear Kurt,
Today as you leave work for the last time I would like to personally thank you for your service to me and to all those that have served our country in peace and in war.  It has been said by others more literate than I am that a soldier acts for those that cannot act for themselves, that he helps those that cannot help themselves and where necessary a soldier will sacrifice their life so that others may live. 

When they return home from wherever Canada has decided they must go, in the national interest of our country, many return home with injuries great and small, physical and mental or spiritual and emotional. Some need time to heal the injuries and wounds of battle, the trials and tribulations of crisis, and the inexplicable sights of humanitarian disasters at home and abroad. 

Your role as an advocate on the staff of the Bureau of Pension Advocates has been an important link in the healing process. I know that for me, your assistance since I first arrived in your office in 1990 suffering from multiple injuries including a debilitating back injury from a parachute accident, hearing loss and PTSD, has been outstanding.   

There have been many changes in VAC since that time some of them good and some not. Yet you have continued to “soldier on” in the service of those who have served. My observation over those many years has been that you have carried yourself with exceptional integrity and honesty in your work. 

I would like to thank you for your work on my behalf and I believe that there are many others who would also thank you for the efforts that you have put in for all of us. Enjoy your well earned retirement and take great pleasure of all that you have achieved on behalf of others.

Sincerely,
_


----------

